# Dropped mytouch cellphone in water. UPDATE!!!



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yesterday while taking my bath, reading my kindle in its ziploc bag, my husband called me on my cellphone. I was not planning to use my phone while in the bath and I did not have any water protection on it. After I finished my call, I put my phone back on the counter. Apparently, when I placed my phone on the counter, I put it partially on my towel. When I grabbed my towel, I heard "plunk, splash." I looked down and saw my phone at the bottom of the tub. I quickly grabbed it and took out the battery, memory card and sim card. Then I dried it with a towel and ran downstairs to the kitchen and plunged my phone into a bag of rice. (I had heard that that was a good remedy to try to rid  portable electronics of water.) Has any else ever done this and been successful with the rice suggestion? If so, how long did you leave your phone in the rice?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yes I have had to do it for my 15 yo daughter. (she got pushed into a swimming pool at a friend's house)... we left it in the rice for 2 days just to make sure.. Killed her to be without a phone that long, but I hid it to make sure she did not touch it. Before placeing in the rice, we took it apart as much as we could, toweled everything off, and used a blow dryer on it for about 10 minutes... after 2 days in the rice, it was usable.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd leave it in a sealed plastic bag with the rice, and change the rice every six hours or so (going a bit longer than that overnight wouldn't be the end of the world).  I'd also remove the battery as soon as possible if you haven't done that.  The longer you can leave it in the rice, the better.  Two days would be reasonable.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. I feel like I should have taken it apart more than I did. I took the back cover off and took out the battery, sim card and memory card, but since it doesn't have a keyboard I didn't try to disassemble it anymore than that. Of course if the screen is messed up it will be basically useless except maybe for incoming calls. I have another phone that I can use until this one has spent its time in the rice drying. I think I'll both of your advice and leave it in the rice for two days.
Thanks again.
Wish me luck!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I washed my iphone.  It was in there about 10 minutes before I realized it.  I took it out, did everything, used the hair dryer on low and put it in rice.  It was dead.  But...about 2 months later, it was working, the display was just really washed out.  

Now...I am ultra cautious with my iphone and triple check before I start the washer!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> I washed my iphone. It was in there about 10 minutes before I realized it. I took it out, did everything, used the hair dryer on low and put it in rice. It was dead. But...about 2 months later, it was working, the display was just really washed out.
> 
> Now...I am ultra cautious with my iphone and triple check before I start the washer!


Two months!!! Oh no!!! Once it started to work again did you start using it again or just save it as a spare? If mine starts working again but the display is extremely washed out I'll probably just bite the bullet and buy a new phone. I really don't have the money to do that right now though.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm thinking there is a really great chance of it working again but with washed out screen.  We'll see in around two days. Hope everything will go well.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I took my phone out of the rice and putput the battery, sim card and memory card in it. Then I attempted to power it up...At first, it seemed not to do anything...THEN, it started up!!! The display is very bright and clean. Everything seems to be working GREAT!! I am SO HAPPY!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

congratulations gadgetgirl! *Happy Dance*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good news!  Next time whatcha gonna do with the phone when bubbling


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks. I am indeed doing the happy dance.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd leave it in a sealed plastic bag with the rice, and change the rice every six hours or so (going a bit longer than that overnight wouldn't be the end of the world). I'd also remove the battery as soon as possible if you haven't done that. The longer you can leave it in the rice, the better. Two days would be reasonable.


Yes, Rice certainly helps.


----------

